# Fish Finger Sarnies



## SVB (Feb 16, 2015)

A great debate broke out at the club over the weekend - seems to have struck a nerve.

Fish Finger sarnies, how many fingers are reqd and what topping?

I go for 5 fingers, melted cheese on top (and deluxe includes fried onions also) + tom ketchup.

Number of fingers varied from 3 (really!) to 6 (how?) and most go for plain or, at the posh end, with tartre sauce.

So, what is 'the answer'?

S


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2015)

4 is perfect fit for hovis 50/50 medium sliced. For me, its salad cream and peas (not those horrible mushy one, proper peas)

Or you can go up market, M&S do giant fish fingers and you only need 2, they are awesome.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2015)

4 Fish Fingers 

Sandwich cut in two 

One half with Tom Sauce

The other with Salad cream


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 16, 2015)

Rooter said:



			4 is perfect fit for hovis 50/50 medium sliced. For me, its salad cream and peas (not those horrible mushy one, proper peas)

Or you can go up market, M&S do giant fish fingers and you only need 2, they are awesome.
		
Click to expand...


If its with fish fingers its got to be proper mushy peas...

And, the grandsons love those oversized ones from M&S :thup:...


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 16, 2015)

4 Fish Fingers - give them a bit of a squash with a fork, then slather with Heinz tomato ketchup. Serve with chunky chips and mushy peas.. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Forgot to add - has to be thick white bread and real butter..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2015)

4, with salad cream. As above, white bread only.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 16, 2015)

You peasants. 

The correct answer is 4 fish fingers on buttered white bread with Tartare Sauce.  Obviously.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			You peasants. 

The correct answer is 4 fish fingers on buttered white bread with Tartare Sauce.  Obviously.
		
Click to expand...

With a cold chablis and triple cooked chips one assumes?


----------



## Snelly (Feb 16, 2015)

Rooter said:



			With a cold chablis and triple cooked chips one assumes?
		
Click to expand...

They are normally just a snack at our house so no accompaniments but I like your thinking....

Current white wines in favour at Snelly Towers (currently for sale - enquire within) are Gruner Veltliner from Austria and Albarino from Galicia. Both absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 16, 2015)

Sainsbury's chunky Taste The Difference ones are good on thickly hand cut bread from a nice fresh loaf, butter that is melting from the heat of the fish fingers and covered in some quality tatar sauce (has to be good quality, not own brand basics tartar sauce as that is revolting).  And I'd accompany it with a nice chilled Alsace Pinot Gris (not Italian Pinot Grigio though as I'm always very disappointed in those) to cut through the acidity of the tartar sauce.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 16, 2015)

I just like a big mug of Yorkshire tea with mine...


----------



## Slab (Feb 16, 2015)

4 and tomato sauce





For fine dining add some coconut shavings (deep fried) and replace the tom sauce with sweet chilli sauce


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 16, 2015)

Slightly off topic...

A workmate likes bacon and banana toasties...
He refers to them as having an Elvis...
Anybody else indulge?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2015)

That is just wrong. You don't mess about with bacon. Tomato sauce or brown sauce are the only options. Anything else should be made illegal.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 16, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Sainsbury's chunky Taste The Difference ones are good on thickly hand cut bread from a nice fresh loaf, butter that is melting from the heat of the fish fingers and covered in some quality tatar sauce (has to be good quality, not own brand basics tartar sauce as that is revolting).  And I'd accompany it with a nice chilled Alsace Pinot Gris (not Italian Pinot Grigio though as I'm always very disappointed in those) to cut through the acidity of the tartar sauce.
		
Click to expand...

We make our own Tartare Sauce.  Takes my 8 year old daughter about 30 seconds.  Get a big dollop of Hellmanns Mayo, season, chuck in some dill pickle and a slug of lemon juice then blast it with a food processor for ten seconds. It is perfect.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2015)

4 on white, bit of butter on the bread, add in tommy sauce and the job's a good 'un


----------



## Fyldewhite (Feb 16, 2015)

4..... with brown sauce (HP)


----------



## CMAC (Feb 16, 2015)

you are all sick! Fishfingers (processed fish guts with hydrogenated coatings) on bread! anyone who likes that is mistaken:mmm:






Fishfingers should be eaten cold and dipped in a bowl of custard :whoo:

Tomato sauce bottle ready as well:thup:


----------



## Martin70 (Feb 16, 2015)

Another vote for 4 and HP Brown Sauce.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 16, 2015)

Depends on the bread slice size, could be 4 or 5, but for that extravagant treat a fresh out the over baguette, cut lengthways you can get 8 in, double decker style and I you are really hungry a layer of chips, with both doused in tom sauce


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Feb 16, 2015)

4 on warby's  toastie,
mashed to within an inch of their lives,
smothered in sarsons, none of that cheap stuff,
and loads of HP.


----------



## Val (Feb 16, 2015)

All I want to add to this is that a fish finger sannie is massively under rated.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 16, 2015)

I have never even heard of it.  

This reminds me of the time I heard people eat 'egg in a mug'. 

Disgusted by you all &#128516;


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2015)

Four FFs + Ketchup or salad cream + white soft bread. Demolish.


----------



## Val (Feb 16, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I have never even heard of it.  

This reminds me of the time I heard people eat 'egg in a mug'. 

Disgusted by you all &#128516;
		
Click to expand...

Boiled egg mashed up in a cup with butter and salt, a slice of toast on the side.

What's wrong with you? Next thing you'll be telling me Ulster fry is a food


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2015)

Val said:



			Boiled egg mashed up in a cup with butter and salt, a slice of toast on the side.

What's wrong with you? Next thing you'll be telling me Ulster fry is a food 

Click to expand...

Ulster Fry Up !!! Mmmmmmmmmmm yummy

Potato Bread
Soda Farls
Pancakes
Bacon
Sausage
Beans 

Heaven

Just ahead of toasted Brown Veda Bread !!


----------



## c1973 (Feb 16, 2015)

I've not had fish fingers for years.............mind you, I'm an adult now and eat grown up food.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 16, 2015)

Val said:



*Boiled egg mashed up in a cup with butter and salt, a slice of toast on the side*.

What's wrong with you? Next thing you'll be telling me Ulster fry is a food 

Click to expand...

Add a Wee bit of pepper and you have the breakfast/lunch/supper/snack of champions. A big mug of tetley to wash it down. mmmmmmm. 

I'm having that later, decision made!


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 16, 2015)

I had never heard of ''ulster fry'' till scouser mentioned it.  It's on my to do list. I cannot comment if it's food or not.  Lol


Phil you dint get pancakes with ''an ulster fry''.  That must be some  kind of Canadian hybrid you are talking about.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I had never heard of ''ulster fry'' till scouser mentioned it.  It's on my to do list. I cannot comment if it's food or not.  Lol


Phil you dint get pancakes with ''an ulster fry''.  That must be some  kind of Canadian hybrid you are talking about.
		
Click to expand...

My granny always put Scotch pancakes on mine :thup:


----------



## 6inchcup (Feb 16, 2015)

i thought i was giving my grand-kids a treat last week when i gave them fish fingers and chips for tea for the first time,my 4 year old grand daughter just looked at them and asked if i was poor because thats what the poor kids ate at pre school,


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 16, 2015)

Four with a few baked beans and red sauce. Even had fish fingers and beans on toast for tea a couple of nights last week.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2015)

Couple of pubs around here have it on the menu


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Couple of pubs around here have it on the menu
		
Click to expand...

Same here. A bit of a rennaisance although not seen fish fingers and custard a la Dr Who anywhere yet


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Feb 16, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Same here. A bit of a rennaisance although not seen fish fingers and custard a la Dr Who anywhere yet
		
Click to expand...


----------



## louise_a (Feb 16, 2015)

4 and Tomato sauce, maybe some chips on too if really hungry.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 16, 2015)

Sorry, you're all completely wrong.

2 plain toasted bagels, 3 in each. Mayo on the bagel, ketchup to dip in. Amazing.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Couple of pubs around here have it on the menu
		
Click to expand...

A couple?! Everywhere round here does them, Mrs R's fav for a lunch time snack! In fact, she would kick off if a place does not server FF sangers!!


----------



## evahakool (Feb 16, 2015)

Well I didn't realise so many adults eat fish fingers, as a fisherman I know what poor quality fish goes into them. 

Get yourselfs some proper fresh fish and stop eating crap.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 17, 2015)

evahakool said:



			Well I didn't realise so many adults eat fish fingers, as a fisherman I know what poor quality fish goes into them. 

Get yourselfs some proper fresh fish and stop eating crap.

Click to expand...

I think captain Birdseye would like to challenge that! I have seen the advert and only the best bits go in! Their fingers!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2015)

Result !! They are doing fish finger sarnies in the work restaurant today


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 18, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			4 on white, bit of butter on the bread, add in tommy sauce and the job's a good 'un
		
Click to expand...

Surely this has to be the correct answer.

Some right weirdos on here Homer


----------



## SVB (Feb 18, 2015)

So many variations and I've not thrown the fry / bake / grill decision in yet!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2015)

SVB said:



			So many variations and I've not thrown the fry / bake / grill decision in yet!
		
Click to expand...

bake is the only way. 230c or 210c if fan. ignore the 14 minutes they suggest, do them for 20 for an extra crunch.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 18, 2015)

SVB said:



			So many variations and I've not thrown the fry / bake / grill decision in yet!
		
Click to expand...

Always a grill, gets the crisp on the outside, quicker than Rooters 20 mins in the oven!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Always a grill, gets the crisp on the outside, quicker than Rooters 20 mins in the oven!
		
Click to expand...

Yeh but you need 20 mins to cook your chips anyway, and how do you cook chips if your grill is on???


----------



## CMAC (Feb 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Yeh but you need 20 mins to cook your chips anyway, and how do you cook chips if your grill is on???
		
Click to expand...

oven:smirk:


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 18, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is just wrong. You don't mess about with bacon. Tomato sauce or brown sauce are the only options. Anything else should be made illegal.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds disgusting, but I was introduced by a Canadian to the idea of maple syrup on bacon.

Gorrjus!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Yeh but you need 20 mins to cook your chips anyway, and how do you cook chips if your grill is on???
		
Click to expand...

This is a lunch! 6 fish fingers in bagels is more than enough, chips would be excessive...



North Mimms said:



			It sounds disgusting, but I was introduced by a Canadian to the idea of maple syrup on bacon.

Gorrjus!
		
Click to expand...

Maple syrup, bacon and pancakes, winning!


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2015)

Fish fingers are kids food. Do you all also eat chicken nuggets, smiley faces and spaghetti hoops ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 18, 2015)

richart said:



			Fish fingers are kids food. Do you all also eat chicken nuggets, smiley faces and spaghetti hoops ?

Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes 

Click to expand...

 No surprise there then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 18, 2015)

richart said:



			No surprise there then.

Click to expand...

It's great when I babysit the nieces - chicken dippers and smiley faces !!! Perfect


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2015)

richart said:



			Fish fingers are kids food. Do you all also eat chicken nuggets, smiley faces and spaghetti hoops ?

Click to expand...

Did someone get out of the wrong side of the bed this morning.. Maybe last nights football didn't help?  

And YES, I would eat all of the above quite happily...


----------



## IainP (Feb 18, 2015)

richart said:



			Fish fingers are kids food. Do you all also eat chicken nuggets, smiley faces and spaghetti hoops ?

Click to expand...

How dare you!

Will you be suggesting that Frosties and angel delight are only for children next?


----------



## GB72 (Feb 18, 2015)

richart said:



			Fish fingers are kids food. Do you all also eat chicken nuggets, smiley faces and spaghetti hoops ?

Click to expand...

Yes, and while your at it bring on the mini kievs and findus crispy pancakes, preferably with potato croquettes


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Did someone get out of the wrong side of the bed this morning.. Maybe last nights football didn't help?  

And YES, I would eat all of the above quite happily...
		
Click to expand...

 We are concentrating on the Cup. Just wished I known that before freezing my bits off last night.

I will make sure there is a kiddies menu available at the H4H day, as there seems good demand.:thup:


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2015)

Four grilled fish fingers in white bread with thick Lurpak, so thick that it melts all over your hands.
Plenty of grated cheese, if required, and dipped in the yolk of a fried egg and some baked bean juice!
OMG I want some!



*Slime*.

And if fish fingers don't do it for you, use sprouts instead!


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 18, 2015)

Fyldewhite said:



			4..... with brown sauce (HP)
		
Click to expand...

This is the only right answer......


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Yes, and while your at it bring on the mini kievs and findus crispy pancakes, preferably with potato croquettes
		
Click to expand...

Agh man crispy pancakes!!!! Frickin love the mince beef ones!!! Sure fire way to get 2nd degree burns to the mouth and tongue!!


----------



## 6inchcup (Feb 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Agh man crispy pancakes!!!! Frickin love the mince beef ones!!! Sure fire way to get 2nd degree burns to the mouth and tongue!!
		
Click to expand...

burnt mouth and tongue,that would have to be pop tarts.


----------

